# Expobar dealer near bristol?



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone know an expobar dealer near bristol?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

if you ring bellabarista they will tell you if there is anyone


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What sort of Expobar machine are you after? Commercial or domestic?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ia m sure he has a problem with an expobar


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Ferrari Espresso Ltd Bridgend Tel: 01656 723197 Authorized UK Agents for Elektra Srl ,Isomac Srl, La Pavoni, Rancilio Srl, BFC Srl and Quickmill Srl.

May be worth a call?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

High up circling, ever circling......then he spots it, he swoops, he misses, but it was only an old crisp packet, not a mouse!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Email Crem Internationl UK for info: http://www.expobar.co.uk


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

very amusing...

It's domestic, still early days in the process.


----------

